# Question of "grip" sizes?



## jbswearingen (Oct 12, 2011)

I just turned my first FP from a Jr. Gent II kit.  I have a prospective buyer that is asking about different sizes of the grip end of the pen.  This one measures about 5/16" at the grip.

Are the kits for other FP's different sizes?  I think he's actually looking for something a bit slimmer.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 12, 2011)

You will often have people ask for a slimmer pen.

I believe this is because we grew up using slender ballpoint pens.  So, we are used to slim.

Yes, some kits lend themselves to slim, better than others.  CSUSA sells a fountain pen that is "plain", but it uses a 10mm tube and there is not much material left.

There are others.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 12, 2011)

go kitless. 

but the mechanics limit how small you can get them. The feed holder and refill being the biggest limitations on a FP. I've seen some BPs that are about the size of the 7mm tubes.


----------



## jbswearingen (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys.  I figured the diameter was limited by the internal mechanisms.  I don't yet wish to try making kitless pens; I'm still getting the knack for kitted pens.  Eventually, though.


----------

